# Ghsa State Championships



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

Let's Go Irwin County. 

Clinch vs Irwin in the 1st game. Irwin defeated Clinch 28-12 earlier this year.



GATA Indians. #UnfinishedBusiness


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 11, 2015)

Im just glad calhoun yeller jackets are out. I cant stand them at all!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

Also want to wish the Fitzgerald Purple Hurricanes and CC Packers good luck


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

Clinch blocks an Irwin punt and turns it into 6. 2 pt conversion failed.


6-0 Clinch


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

Irwin 7-6 after a 93 yd run.


----------



## EJC (Dec 11, 2015)

Rooting for Cartersville Purple Hurricanes!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2015)

Does Irwin County have 2 teams.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2015)

Wish I was at the Dome watching some good old Georgia HS football. Go Pack.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Does Irwin County have 2 teams.



No just the one. 

We don't have enough folks to field one team. These boys play both sides of the ball.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

Uga has a commit playing for Clinch.

Last name Manac, #81 I think. He's a big ol youngin.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

Well we'Re getting whooped now. C'mon boys


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

Go Pack! (For Charlie)!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga has a commit playing for Clinch.
> 
> Last name Manac, #81 I think. He's a big ol youngin.



Chauncey Manac...defensive end. **** I think.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 11, 2015)

UGA needs the kicker from Westminster to take over for Morgan.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 11, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Chauncey Manac...defensive end. **** I think.



Yep, one of best in the country at DE.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> UGA needs the kicker from Westminster to take over for Morgan.



He's looking good. This has been a good game so far


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2015)

That kid just had a 65 td punt. Smh


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 11, 2015)

Glynn Academy is one of my local high schools. Keep an eye out for UGA commit, DeeJay Dallas http://www.hudl.com/athlete/2759579/deejay-dallas kid is a baller! GO RED TERRORS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Glynn Academy is one of my local high schools. Keep an eye out for UGA commit, DeeJay Dallas http://www.hudl.com/athlete/2759579/deejay-dallas kid is a baller! GO RED TERRORS!



Good luck to Glynn Academy.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2015)

Did yall see the last game. Crazy finish


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 11, 2015)

Deejay Dallas looks like he has an attitude that will take him far in life..not.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Deejay Dallas looks like he has an attitude that will take him far in life..not.



He is committed to UGA right now, but he has basically said that if someone offers him at QB, he will probably flip.  That was after he had played QB a total of 3-4 games.  Kid seems full of himself.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2015)

I think he's only a junior so who knows where he ends up. 




Congrats to Allatoona. Both teams played a great physical game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> He is committed to UGA right now, but he has basically said that if someone offers him at QB, he will probably flip.  That was after he had played QB a total of 3-4 games.  Kid seems full of himself.



You can tell hes a thug already. And hes no passer seemed all he wanted to do was run.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Fitzgerald Purple Hurricanes and Colquitt County Packers.


Nice slate of HS football games today.


----------



## Amoo (Dec 12, 2015)

Tough loss for Ocilla yesterday.  Rooting for Fitzgerald to get it done today.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 12, 2015)

Congrats to the Toona...local Cobb school


----------



## Amoo (Dec 12, 2015)

Spotandstalk you live down in this area?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Gonna watch the CC game on line, if my connection hold up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Spotandstalk you live down in this area?



Irwin County


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

Let's go Pack.

Roswell breaks lose for 83 yds.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Tough loss for Ocilla yesterday.  Rooting for Fitzgerald to get it done today.



Neither team did very well. Irwin's defense couldn't seal the edge and Clinch County took advantage. Which was weird b/c Irwin's defense has played well all season.



I thought Fitzgerald had a really good chance to win it. Tough loss for both schools.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

Td cc.

7-7


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 12, 2015)

I have Charter and channel 8 is GPTV.  It is supposed to be HD but it is not.  Is there another channel for Charter HD GPTV.  I can receiver it clear as day with a regular antenna, but I don't have it hooked up.  In a HDTV, the picture is cropped and very blurry when you play regular definition stuff.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I have Charter and channel 8 is GPTV.  It is supposed to be HD but it is not.  Is there another channel for Charter HD GPTV.  I can receiver it clear as day with a regular antenna, but I don't have it hooked up.  In a HDTV, the picture is cropped and very blurry when you play regular definition stuff.



Not sure but I would think the over the air signal would be better. It's not compressed.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

14-7 cc


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

14-10 Roswell driving. End of 1.




CC needs to tighten up on defense.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

21-13 CC

Roswell moving up and down the field but CC getting the stops when they need them.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

CC got to quit missing those open receiver's down field.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Roswell Got as good a team as CC has played this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Roswell Got as good a team as CC has played this year.



They are hanging tough so far.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

27-13 cc


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

CC kicker breaks state record in the waning moments.



Congrats Packers on back to back Championships.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Good to see the Pack win. Went to my first Packer game in Moultrie around 1955. Have seen many more years end in November than I have seen end in December.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Go pack!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 12, 2015)

Congrats to CC.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Pack Charlie!!! You made me a fan!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks Jeff, just glad we got to watch a game with you and your daughter.


----------



## Amoo (Dec 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Neither team did very well. Irwin's defense couldn't seal the edge and Clinch County took advantage. Which was weird b/c Irwin's defense has played well all season.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Fitzgerald had a really good chance to win it. Tough loss for both schools.



Wife and I own a business in Irwin County.  I thought Fitz had the better chance to win.  Academy schools are always tough, that recruiting advantage makes it tough against a D line full of kids who ago 5"11.  That #2 230lbs back ran all over Fitz today.

Good news for Fitz is only 3 kids in the starting 22 were Seniors, all 3 on denense.  2 ends and a linebacker.  They were a year early this year and Academy was very senior heavy.  I like their chances next year.

Darn I sound like a UGA fan.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Irwin County



Where there is no upper class, only upper crust.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Spotandstalk you live down in this area?



He doesn't really "live" down there.. It's the ONLY place he could get work release from the State!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He doesn't really "live" down there.. It's the ONLY place he could get work release from the State!



Idjit


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Where there is no upper class, only upper crust.



Speaking of crust, how did that doctor visit turn out for ya?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Speaking of crust, how did that doctor visit turn out for ya?



Apparently soap is a good cure for Fromunda cheese.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Apparently soap is a good cure for Fromunda cheese.



tennessee fans just use orange paint.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> tennessee fans just use orange paint.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He doesn't really "live" down there.. It's the ONLY place he could get work release from the State!





SpotandStalk said:


> Idjit


----------

